# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Veprimet e para për ta lidhur kompjuterin në rrjet

## erisa_djana

pershendetje forumishqiptar si jeni mire , nje pyetje kisha nese jeni online, desha te dija . cilat jane veprimet e para per te lidhur nje PC  ne rrjet , kur e me IP statike me adsl, ku duhet te shkoj , cfare veprimi duhet te bej qe ta mbaroj komplet lidhjen ne rrjet te PC , pervec MODEMIT  qe e kam te konfiguruar , nga ti gjej te dhenat e ip , shpresoj qe ndonjeri prej jush te me jape ndonej ndihme te vogel, 


Me respekt erisa_djana !

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

E para e punes duhet shuaji te gjitha pasijet ... Modemin, Router nese ke, Kompjuter. Lidh modemin me linjen e telefonit, Instalo filtrat e telefonave nese te kane dhene keto filtra kompania e telefonit, pastaj lidh kompjuterin me modemin me anen e nje kablli qe te ka dhene kompania. Pastaj ndiz modemin e leri derisa te gjitha dritat jane ndezur e modemi eshte startuar plotesisht. nese ke router ndis routerin e lere derisa te startoje komplet. Pastaj ndiz kompjuterin e prit deris ate ngarkohet windows komplet. Tani nese kompania te ka dhene ip statike atehere ky informacjon duhet te vinte me modemin se bashku. nese nuk i ke mund te maresh ne telefon kompanine e internetit te te jape keto infromacjone. mund ta provosh direkt nese punon pasi ka mundesi qe kompania te perdore DHCP. Nese nuk punon duhet te maresh ne telefon ata te te japin IP. Per te vendosur ip shkon ne controll panel > Netowrk Conections edhe kliko me te dhjathte mbu Local Area Conection. aty kliko mbiu TCP/Ip Protocol edhe kliko ne butonin properties. edhe aty mund te vendosesh IP. Ka disa kompani qe mund te te kene derguar nje CD nese po atehere fute CD edhe ekzekuto programin e dhene ne CD

Ardi

----------


## erisa_djana

me fal edhe dicka po kur ai e ka shume te ngadalte internetin  e zeme se e ka me telefonin jo me kete qe ka dale adsl por me linjen e avasht a duhet atje ndonje ndryshim vec kesaj , apo thjesht te vendos IP  e PC  ??

----------


## The Pathfinder

Erisa... kur perdor internetin, jo me adsl, te duhet nje modem, i brendshem, ose i jashtem ne kompjuterin tend.
Nese e ke te jashtme modemin, te duhet karte rrjeti, qe ne pergjithesi Kompjuterat e kane vete.
Por nese perdor linjen e telefonit fiks per linje interneti, nuk ke nevoje per IP.
Kjo quhet metode PPPoE. dmth me username dhe password.

AJo qe te duhet te besh eshte kjo:
Merr fishen e telefonit, me mire bli edhe nje filter dhe nje shperndares, ne tr kushton 700 leke shperndaresi, eshte mjaft i vogel dhe te ndihmon per te bere te pavarur linjen telefonit nga komputeri, ne menyre qe te mos e besh fyt e nxjerr cdo dite.
Dhe hapat jane :

START ---- ALL PROGRAMS ---- ACCESSORIES ---- NETWORK CONNECTION --- CREATE A NEW CONNECTION ---- NEXT ----(selekto) CONNECT TO THE NETWORK AT MY WORKPLACE ---- NEXT ---- (selekto) DIAL-UP CONNECTION ---- NEXT ---- (tek vendi bosh shkruaj) albtelecom (me te vogla, ne pergjithesi) ---- (tek phone number shkruaj) 7171111 ---- kliko tek add shortcut to my desktop dhe kliko finish.
Per te hapur lidhjen kliko tek ikona e albetelecom qe te ka dale ne desktop dhe jepi connect.
nese do, futi password dhe per te dale, ne cep tek ora ke dy kompjutera te vegjel qe ne ndryshojne ngjyre nga e zeze ne blu shpesh... kliko atje te hapesh dritaren dhe kliko DISABLE.
me pas, nuk ke internet me.
Per ta rihapur perseri te duhet te hapesh ikonen ne desktop dhe CONNECT!


Por nese start up e ne klasike, ajo qe te duhet te besh eshte START ---- SETTINGS ---- NETWORK CONNECTION.... te tjerat jane njesoj si me siper!

----------

